
Americans Want America to Run on Solar and Wind - lelf
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmcmahon/2015/01/01/americans-want-america-to-run-on-solar-and-wind/
======
orangecat
Yes, in the same sense that we want lots of government services and low taxes.
Meanwhile, our harmful ignorance regarding nuclear power continues.

